# electric actuater



## loading.... (11 mo ago)

hi i was wondering if anyone knows of a good electric actuater i can use on my sleeve hitch? in if i put a electric actuater on a plow for lifting and lowering and side to side motion if that is a good idea or should i use a winch for lifing i already have a wine hooked up but not mountedyet because i dont know if that would be better for the sleeve hitch t has a reverse function on it as well so i can lower itwithout needing to get off and disengange the pulley lock iam eventauly going to put a three point cat 1 on it and have a adaper on it for 6 42 pound jd suitcase wieghts so i dont know if the contant wieght on a actuater would snap it i origanaly wanted to do hydraulics but the system is to expensive i mainly going to be using a box blade on the rear it wieghs 78 pounds by itself and the main center wieght of it is about 2 feet away from the tractor im also going to put another 84 pounds on it at the momunt i have a 250 pound capacty actuater hooked up to itbut its not strong enoughb so i took a spring and put a tensioner on it and tightened it to 125 psi give or take with my bandsaw blade tensioner and that still wasnt enough the spring came off of a trampoline so any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

loading.... said:


> hi i was wondering if anyone knows of a good electric actuator i can use on my sleeve hitch? in if i put a electric actuator on a plow for lifting and lowering and side to side motion if that is a good idea or should i use a winch for lifting i already have a wire hooked up but not mounted yet because i don't know if that would be better for the sleeve hitch to have a reverse function on it as well so i can lower it without needing to get off and disengage the pulley lock i am eventually going to put a three point cat 1 on it and have an adapter on it for 6X 42 pound jd suitcase weights so i don't know if the constant weight on a actuator would snap it i originally wanted to do hydraulics but the system is to expensive i mainly going to be using a box blade on the rear it weighs 78 pounds by itself and the main center weight of it is about 2 feet away from the tractor im also going to put another 84 pounds on it at the moment i have a 250 pound capacity actuator hooked up to it but its not strong enough. so i took a spring and put a tensioner on it and tightened it to 125 psi give or take with my bandsaw blade tensioner and that still wasn't enough the spring came off of a trampoline so any help would be greatly appreciated


Some of the zero-turn modern mowers use electric actuators. Kubota, Yanmar, LS, John Deere Gator with the dump bed, and others do as well for the front PTO sweepers, snow blowers, blades and such. These are in the 500+ lbs rating. From the stickers I've seen on these brands, one primary maker keeps showing up, even on the BOSS snow plows, it's the Warner/Thomson B-Track series. They have so many different options to their product that I just couldn't give you an exact part to just buy. They do have an online configurator that you can put info into and several B-Track models would be displayed. 
Warner Rugged-Duty Linear Actuators | Thomson 

I've looked at these for a REL (rear-end loader) application. 

The Gator has about a 6-inch travel and it has a shock-absorber-boot protector too.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I would probably do a small winch. Actuators are much more expensive for the equivalent force.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Expensive, slow and amp draw is high as well.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

SidecarFlip said:


> Expensive, slow and amp draw is high as well.


Yes, price is not cheap. But then again, neither are hydraulic top-link setups with the plumbing. 

The G05 is amazingly fast in that series. AMP draw is less than 12A. Just got to poke around looking for those models in the configurator.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I've bought a several of these...... They're well made, stout, and cheap at $180 + shipping. I've used them to fabricate "electric deck lifts" on a couple of commercial zero turns like Scag and Exmark. I'd say it'll probably work just fine for you. You can always rig pulleys/aircraft cable to increase lifting force if you need it, but they are pretty stout and the operating speed is good

13" stroke, 1,350 lbs, 7.5Amp at full draw
13" stroke - 1,350lbs Actuator $180


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob Driver said:


> I've bought a several of these...... They're well made, stout, and cheap at $180 + shipping. I've used them to fabricate "electric deck lifts" on a couple of commercial zero turns like Scag and Exmark. I'd say it'll probably work just fine for you. You can always rig pulleys/aircraft cable to increase lifting force if you need it, but they are pretty stout and the operating speed is good
> 
> 13" stroke, 1,350 lbs, 7.5Amp at full draw
> 13" stroke - 1,350lbs Actuator $180
> View attachment 78822


Only needs a DTDP dash switch to manage the direction of travel then. 

I still like those B-Tracks because they are rugged for outdoor off-road heavy equipment vehicles.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Surplus center always has a bunch online.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bmaverick said:


> Only needs a DTDP dash switch to manage the direction of travel then.
> 
> I still like those B-Tracks because they are rugged for outdoor off-road heavy equipment vehicles.
> View attachment 78823


They better be nice..... K2 with a 12" Stroke and at only 600Lbs is 3X the $$$. The one I posted is more for guys building robots, but they've always worked out for me. I'm looking at putting one on a cherry picker I use in the shop.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob Driver said:


> They better be nice..... K2 with a 12" Stroke and at only 600Lbs is 3X the $$$. The one I posted is more for guys building robots, but they've always worked out for me. I'm looking at putting one on a cherry picker I use in the shop.


Look at the measurement of the overall package, these are HD in both construction and the ability to take on the heavy abuse of side loading. Raising and lowering decks can be a huge challenge if the rod bearing at the end is weak. The screws will just snag in half otherwise. I would suspect the John Deere and the Toro Boss equipment to be the most rugged versions used in the industry.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bmaverick said:


> Look at the measurement of the overall package, these are HD in both construction and the ability to take on the heavy abuse of side loading. Raising and lowering decks can be a huge challenge if the rod bearing at the end is weak. The screws will just snag in half otherwise. I would suspect the John Deere and the Toro Boss equipment to be the most rugged versions used in the industry.


Kinda sounds like you're just throwing "keyboard BS" out there and have never actually installed one on anything? Never had any problems with that $180 unit, I got paid to do 4 of them, and as far as I know they are all still working. What's been your experience on the ones you installed?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob Driver said:


> Kinda sounds like you're just throwing "keyboard BS" out there and have never actually installed one on anything? Never had any problems with that $180 unit, I got paid to do 4 of them, and as far as I know they are all still working. What's been your experience on the ones you installed?


You have PM from my experience.  To long to post here.


----------

